# Mascherine al chiuso dal 1 maggio: le nuove regole.



## admin (28 Aprile 2022)

Il Governo ha deciso che dal prossimo 1 maggio 2022 la mascherina al chiuso, in negozi supermercati, bar, ristoranti, stadi e spettacoli all'aperto non sarà più obbligatoria. L'obbligo resterà, fino al 15 giugno, su tutti i mezzi pubblici, negli ospedali, nelle strutture sanitarie, nei cinema, teatri, scuole sale da concerto e palazzetti dello sport.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Governo ha deciso che dal prossimo 1 maggio 2022 la mascherina al chiuso, in negozi supermercati, bar, ristoranti, stadi e spettacoli all'aperto non sarà più obbligatoria. L'obbligo resterà, fino al 15 giugno, su tutti i mezzi pubblici, negli ospedali, nelle strutture sanitarie, nei cinema, teatri, scuole sale da concerto e palazzetti dello sport.


Quindi il cancro Gualtiero non l'ha spuntata questa volta? La fine del mondo é vicinissima


----------



## varvez (28 Aprile 2022)

Anche nelle aziende?


----------



## chicagousait (28 Aprile 2022)

varvez ha scritto:


> Anche nelle aziende?


Raccomandata ma non obbligatoria


----------



## varvez (28 Aprile 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Raccomandata ma non obbligatoria


Grazie


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Governo ha deciso che dal prossimo 1 maggio 2022 la mascherina al chiuso, in negozi supermercati, bar, ristoranti, stadi e spettacoli all'aperto non sarà più obbligatoria. L'obbligo resterà, fino al 15 giugno, su tutti i mezzi pubblici, negli ospedali, nelle strutture sanitarie, nei cinema, teatri, scuole sale da concerto e palazzetti dello sport.


Questa finalmente è libertà.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Quindi il cancro Gualtiero non l'ha spuntata questa volta? La fine del mondo é vicinissima


Godo!
Comunque la mascherina non la uso più da 1 anno 
Anche l’ultima pagliacciata è finita.
Le virostar sono già in lutto?


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Godo!
> Comunque la mascherina non la uso più da 1 anno
> Anche l’ultima pagliacciata è finita.
> Le virostar sono già in lutto?


Dipende, nei posti dove mi stanno sul catso non la mettevo manco nel 2020, mentre nei locali di amici o clienti storici cercavo di non dargli problemi, ma da gennaio me ne batto completamente i maroni, manco più i tamponi ho fatto da fine gennaio, giusto uno ieri perché avevo preso un colpo d'aria e son pieno di tosse. Per il resto che se ne vadano allegramente aff.... ricciardi, speranza, le virostar, i controlli e pure i cacasotto che pretendevano di sparare alla gente (che oggi pretendono di salvare gli ucraini, quasi tutti novacchese  coerenti come Bassetti).


----------



## fabri47 (28 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Governo ha deciso che dal prossimo 1 maggio 2022 la mascherina al chiuso, in negozi supermercati, bar, ristoranti, stadi e spettacoli all'aperto non sarà più obbligatoria. L'obbligo resterà, fino al 15 giugno, su tutti i mezzi pubblici, negli ospedali, nelle strutture sanitarie, nei cinema, teatri, scuole sale da concerto e palazzetti dello sport.


Purtroppo gli alunni, tra cui i poveri bambini ormai istruiti come in Cina, dovranno indossare le museruole fino a giugno. Speriamo che almeno dal 15 giugno ce le togliamo definitivamente come sbandierano continuamente Sileri e Costa. Intanto, pare che De Luca ha già pronta l'ordinanza fake in Campania che mantiene le mascherine al chiuso  .


----------



## Goro (28 Aprile 2022)

Speriamo di toglierle del tutto, perché ovunque giri ormai la gente si è abituata a portarla


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Governo ha deciso che dal prossimo 1 maggio 2022 la mascherina al chiuso, in negozi supermercati, bar, ristoranti, stadi e spettacoli all'aperto non sarà più obbligatoria. L'obbligo resterà, fino al 15 giugno, su tutti i mezzi pubblici, negli ospedali, nelle strutture sanitarie, nei cinema, teatri, scuole sale da concerto e palazzetti dello sport.



Finalmente un poco di buon senso.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Dipende, nei posti dove mi stanno sul catso non la mettevo manco nel 2020, mentre nei locali di amici o clienti storici cercavo di non dargli problemi, ma da gennaio me ne batto completamente i maroni, manco più i tamponi ho fatto da fine gennaio, giusto uno ieri perché avevo preso un colpo d'aria e son pieno di tosse. Per il resto che se ne vadano allegramente aff.... ricciardi, speranza, le virostar, i controlli e pure i cacasotto che pretendevano di sparare alla gente (che oggi pretendono di salvare gli ucraini, quasi tutti novacchese  coerenti come Bassetti).


Mi sento di quotare ogni singola parola. Per me è chiusa. L’ho pure preso nel finale, una barzelletta. Va bene così, cala il sipario


----------



## Andris (29 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questa finalmente è libertà.


non è libertà, perchè sono ancora troppi gli ambiti con le mascherine.
trasporti pubblici, ospedali, ambulatori, residente sociali per anziani significa milioni di persone al giorno coinvolte

cinema e teatri sono una pagliacciata senza alcun dato a supporto, inutile ripetersi su cose già dette dal primo giorno, peraltro ovviamente le persone se la tolgono quando spengono le luci come è giusto che sia.
i palazzetti dello sport sono un altro luogo danneggiato anche più degli stadi, quando vendiamo da mesi e mesi NBA e altri sport americani al chiuso senza mascherine
cos'è il covid italiano fa più danni di quello americano ?

poi cosa significa 15 giugno ?
perchè questo maxi rilancio ?
vuoi dare la tregua delle ferie, perchè tanto con quaranta gradi nessuno la metterebbe, e poi ritornare a settembre ?


----------



## hakaishin (29 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non è libertà, perchè sono ancora troppi gli ambiti con le mascherine.
> trasporti pubblici, ospedali, ambulatori, residente sociali per anziani significa milioni di persone al giorno coinvolte
> cinema e teatri sono una pagliacciata senza alcun dato a supporto, inutile ripetersi su cose già dette dal primo giorno, peraltro ovviamente le persone se la tolgono quando spengono le luci come è giusto che sia.
> i palazzetti dello sport sono un altro luogo danneggiato anche più degli stadi


Io da quando hanno riaperto i cinema, non ho mai usato la mascherina. È follia tenerla


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Aprile 2022)

Ormai la indossano solo anziani (e posso capire) e donne cesse.


----------



## Andris (29 Aprile 2022)

*importante anche sottolineare che per le visite, sia in ospedale sia in RSA, non puoi entrare se non hai il super green pass fino al 31 dicembre.*

ovviamente che poi allungheranno ancora, praticamente per anni non puoi stare con un tuo caro
siamo alla follia umana normalizzata
e se non hai un altro parente che possa fare assistenza crei problemi enormi alle famiglie


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (29 Aprile 2022)

Vergognoso che ci sia l'obbligo ancora anche nelle scuole. 
Vergognoso, davvero... 

Bruttissimo colpo per i bimbi delle elementari che chiedono "perché negli altri posti non si mette e a scuola si?" 
Una bimba di quarta elementare ragiona meglio di questi ciarlatani al governo.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Godo!
> Comunque la mascherina non la uso più da 1 anno
> Anche l’ultima pagliacciata è finita.
> Le virostar sono già in lutto?


Andrebbe indossata per un anno al contrario per riportare le orecchie in asse.


----------



## cris (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Governo ha deciso che dal prossimo 1 maggio 2022 la mascherina al chiuso, in negozi supermercati, bar, ristoranti, stadi e spettacoli all'aperto non sarà più obbligatoria. L'obbligo resterà, fino al 15 giugno, su tutti i mezzi pubblici, negli ospedali, nelle strutture sanitarie, nei cinema, teatri, scuole sale da concerto e palazzetti dello sport.


Ma basta questo covid. Il peggio è passato. 

L unico pro della guerra e che ha messo a tacere questa manfrina.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Governo ha deciso che dal prossimo 1 maggio 2022 la mascherina al chiuso, in negozi supermercati, bar, ristoranti, stadi e spettacoli all'aperto non sarà più obbligatoria. L'obbligo resterà, fino al 15 giugno, su tutti i mezzi pubblici, negli ospedali, nelle strutture sanitarie, nei cinema, teatri, scuole sale da concerto e palazzetti dello sport.



lo trovo esilarante, ma chissà come fanno le liste sti qui. Mascherina qui sì, lì no. Siamo totalmente fuori dall'emergenza, ma ci voleva tanto abolirla del tutto e per tutti? Al massimo tienila negli ospedali. 

La mascherina all'aperto, poi, mi sono sempre chiesto quale mente l'ha pensata.


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *importante anche sottolineare che per le visite, sia in ospedale sia in RSA, non puoi entrare se non hai il super green pass fino al 31 dicembre.*
> 
> ovviamente che poi allungheranno ancora, praticamente per anni non puoi stare con un tuo caro
> siamo alla follia umana normalizzata
> e se non hai un altro parente che possa fare assistenza crei problemi enormi alle famiglie


Nelle RSA a luglio-agosto non si potrà neppure entrare nei cortili?
Si dovrà restar fuori dai cancelli e salutare da lontano gli anziani come si fa coi carcerati?

Servono i forconi qui


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Dipende, nei posti dove mi stanno sul catso non la mettevo manco nel 2020, mentre nei locali di amici o clienti storici cercavo di non dargli problemi, ma da gennaio me ne batto completamente i maroni, manco più i tamponi ho fatto da fine gennaio, giusto uno ieri perché avevo preso un colpo d'aria e son pieno di tosse. Per il resto che se ne vadano allegramente aff.... ricciardi, speranza, le virostar, i controlli e pure i cacasotto che pretendevano di sparare alla gente (che oggi pretendono di salvare gli ucraini, quasi tutti novacchese  coerenti come Bassetti).


Si ma non è che fa figo dire una cosa del genere, sappilo. 

La distorsione della realtà che leggo ogni tanto proprio non la capisco.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Andrebbe indossata per un anno al contrario per riportare le orecchie in asse.


Davvero


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Aprile 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Nelle RSA a luglio-agosto non si potrà neppure entrare nei cortili?
> Si dovrà restar fuori dai cancelli e salutare da lontano gli anziani come si fa coi carcerati?
> 
> Servono i forconi qui


Ringrazio di non avere parenti anziani, se mi fosse vietato vederli per quel melma di green cats probabilmente sarei già in carcere con qualche morto ammazzato sulla coscienza


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Andrebbe indossata per un anno al contrario per riportare le orecchie in asse.


Come dice qui il buon Cicchella al minuto 1:00  :


----------



## Sam (29 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ormai la indossano solo anziani (e posso capire) e donne cesse.


Dalle mie parti ci sono ancora degli idioti che la usano quando camminano o sono in macchina. DA SOLI.
Pensa che una notte, circa un mese fa, non riuscendo ad addormentarmi, sono uscito a farmi una passeggiata. Ho trovato un tipo con la mascherina. Non c'era un'anima nel raggio di chilometri, e lui da completo idiota portava la mascherina.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come dice qui il buon Cicchella al minuto 1:00  :


Non so nemmeno chi sia ma non gliel'ho copiata


----------



## Raryof (29 Aprile 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Dalle mie parti ci sono ancora degli idioti che la usano quando camminano o sono in macchina. DA SOLI.
> Pensa che una notte, circa un mese fa, non riuscendo ad addormentarmi, sono uscito a farmi una passeggiata. Ho trovato un tipo con la mascherina. Non c'era un'anima nel raggio di chilometri, e lui da completo idiota portava la mascherina.


Ma guarda che è normalissimo eh, si chiama lobotomizzazione, non è casuale che dopo 2 anni di nulla e di minchiate si faccia finta di chiudere un certo tipo di narrativa proprio per cercare di capire quanto il cittadino medio abbia assimilato, tanti la indosseranno ancora e si sentiranno sporchi senza, adesso si dice "su base volontaria", in realtà è il classico rilassamento che non ha comunque tolto il fenomenale green pass, lasciato cauto cauto, adagio adagio e tranquillo tranquillo nei luoghi dove una certa ideologia può pensare ci sia pericolo massimo over nain tausand, lasciato per poter poi essere riutilizzato quando la stagione lo consentirà, come logico che sia.
Che poi anche prima di questa farsa non credo che la gente stesse incollata ad altra gente mentre andava a spasso, o a fare la spesa, si tenevano sempre le solite distanze, come è sempre stato, invece adesso c'è il TERRORE di non dover utilizzare la mascherina nel palazzetto perché al chiuso e quindi con la presenza di un concentrato di coronavirus enorme che cresce come la sfera di Genkidama di Goku prima di infettare tutti i presenti.
Purtroppo ci vorranno anni e forse nemmeno basterà, è chiaramente qualcosa di ben studiato e superiore, di non casuale, fatto per durare e per preparare il mondo a qualcosa di molto peggiore, ma sono cose già annunciate, la popolazione mondiale (non ricca) sarà inzozzata in eterno, usata, manovrata, uccisa, rieducata, i ricchi ci godono da matti quando vedono certi defi con la mascherina sul muso che camminano da soli per strada, dà ancora più voglia di sottomettere certa gente così stupida che nemmeno si fa domande.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Vergognoso che ci sia l'obbligo ancora anche nelle scuole.
> Vergognoso, davvero...
> 
> Bruttissimo colpo per i bimbi delle elementari che chiedono "perché negli altri posti non si mette e a scuola si?"
> Una bimba di quarta elementare ragiona meglio di questi ciarlatani al governo.


Ieri da Vespa, c'era ospite quel criminale di Lupi che diceva tutto contento che i bambini imparano tardi a parlare a causa delle mascherine. Roba da prenderlo a schiaffi. E poi io dovrei votare il ciessodestra fatto da questi esseri? Per carità, preferisco piuttosto non andare a votare o votare per il 3V che almeno l'opposizione nel loro piccolo la fanno.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Dalle mie parti ci sono ancora degli idioti che la usano quando camminano o sono in macchina. DA SOLI.
> Pensa che una notte, circa un mese fa, non riuscendo ad addormentarmi, sono uscito a farmi una passeggiata. Ho trovato un tipo con la mascherina. Non c'era un'anima nel raggio di chilometri, e lui da completo idiota portava la mascherina.



La pandemia (unita al martellamento mediatico) ha, purtroppo, prodotto danni psicologici in tante persone.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2022)

*Il governatore della Campania Vincenzo De Luca, sempre in disaccordo sulle ordinanze del governo riguardanti le mascherine, stavolta esprime soddisfazione in quanto è prevalsa la linea del rigore da lui sostenuta: "Mi pare il minimo. Abbiamo 80.000 positivi...Lo scorso anno non li avevamo. Se non abbiamo prudenza, rischiamo di avere un autunno pesante. Quindi, bene così. In ogni caso, in Campania sarebbe stato obbligatorio comunque". 

Alle 14:45, conferenza stampa del venerdì sulla sua pagina Facebook.*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il governatore della Campania Vincenzo De Luca, sempre in disaccordo sulle ordinanze del governo riguardanti le mascherine, stavolta esprime soddisfazione in quanto è prevalsa la linea del rigore da lui sostenuta: "Mi pare il minimo. Abbiamo 80.000 positivi...Lo scorso anno non li avevamo. Se non abbiamo prudenza, rischiamo di avere un autunno pesante. Quindi, bene così. In ogni caso, in Campania sarebbe stato obbligatorio comunque".
> 
> Alle 14:45, conferenza stampa del venerdì sulla sua pagina Facebook.*


Quindi, nessuna ordinanza su obblighi fake a quanto pare.


----------



## Andris (29 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> * "Mi pare il minimo. Abbiamo 80.000 positivi...Lo scorso anno non li avevamo. Se non abbiamo prudenza, rischiamo di avere un autunno pesante. Quindi, bene così. In ogni caso, in Campania sarebbe stato obbligatorio comunque". *


a cosa fa riferimento nello specifico ?
che cosa sarebbe stato obbligatorio comunque ?


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *a cosa fa riferimento nello specifico ?*
> che cosa sarebbe stato obbligatorio comunque ?


Si riferisce a quest'ordinanza di Speranza sull'obbligo al chiuso confermato in alcuni posti. All'obbligo, intende il fatto che se il governo dal 1 maggio decideva per la caduta totale dell'obbligo delle mascherine, lui invece le avrebbe confermate al chiuso, come le confermava all'aperto nei mesi scorsi con ordinanze che tra l'altro confermava le ordinanze del governo ma scritte in modo diverso, così le faceva interpretare diversamente agli occhi dei cittadini della sua regione.


----------



## Andris (29 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si riferisce a quest'ordinanza di Speranza sull'obbligo al chiuso confermato in alcuni posti. All'obbligo, intende il fatto che se il governo dal 1 maggio decideva per la caduta totale dell'obbligo delle mascherine, lui invece le avrebbe confermate al chiuso, come le confermava all'aperto nei mesi scorsi con ordinanze che tra l'altro confermava le ordinanze del governo ma scritte in modo diverso, così le faceva interpretare diversamente agli occhi dei cittadini della sua regione.


sì ma lui sarebbe stato ben contento dell'obbligo ancora a lavoro e nei negozi...bene ma non benissimo per lui


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì ma lui sarebbe stato ben contento dell'obbligo ancora a lavoro e nei negozi...bene ma non benissimo per lui


Sì, ormai lo stato d'emergenza è finito e l'estate sta per arrivare, può fare poco lo sbruffone. Ogni uscita pro-restrizioni, specialmente per una regione come la sua, può essere fatale. 

Questa uscita SUA sull'ordinanza è tipo Salvini che quando il governo fa una cosa, lui prende quella piccola positiva lì dentro e si prende i meriti. Soltanto che, a differenza del leghista, De Luca è un ultrà delle restrizioni  . Si è creato un nuovo personaggio e se notate, in ogni intervista fatte eccezioni le conferenze facebook, porta sempre una mascherina che sembra un pannolone. Si può dire che è il suo "costume" ufficiale ahahah.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2022)

*De Luca nella diretta Facebook: *_*"Bene ha fatto il governo ha mantenere l'obbligo delle mascherine nei locali al chiuso. Ma noi in Campania, le mascherine dobbiamo mantenerle sempre, anche dopo giugno, poi vedremo come sarà la situazione da settembre-ottobre".*_


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *De Luca nella diretta Facebook: *_*"Bene ha fatto il governo ha mantenere l'obbligo delle mascherine nei locali al chiuso. Ma noi in Campania, le mascherine dobbiamo mantenerle sempre, anche dopo giugno, poi vedremo come sarà la situazione da settembre-ottobre".*_


Così parlò lo sceriffo. Nessuna ordinanza annunciata comunque, solo raccomandazione. Anche in Campania saremo liberi  .


----------



## chicagousait (29 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *De Luca nella diretta Facebook: *_*"Bene ha fatto il governo ha mantenere l'obbligo delle mascherine nei locali al chiuso. Ma noi in Campania, le mascherine dobbiamo mantenerle sempre, anche dopo giugno, poi vedremo come sarà la situazione da settembre-ottobre".*_


Ma nn è vero che nei locali al chiuso devi indossare la mascherina. 
Dal 2 maggio (la domenica non lavoro) non posso rimproverare i clienti che entrano senza mascherina, posso solo cercare di evitare assembramenti ma nn cazziarli se non la indossano. 
È obbligatoria solo negli ospedali, palazzetti, cinema e teatri


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Ma nn è vero che nei locali al chiuso devi indossare la mascherina.
> Dal 2 maggio (la domenica non lavoro) non posso rimproverare i clienti che entrano senza mascherina, posso solo cercare di evitare assembramenti ma nn cazziarli se non la indossano.
> È obbligatoria solo negli ospedali, palazzetti, cinema e teatri


Si si, è come dici tu. De Luca per non andare contro al governo, ha parlato dell'ordinanza, elogiandola, come se prevedesse l'obbligo incondizionato al chiuso. In ogni caso, in Campania non cambia nulla, non ha parlato di obblighi e ha solo invitato i cittadini a tenere la mascherina ed essere prudenti.

Per curiosità, tu di dove sei?


----------



## chicagousait (29 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si si, è come dici tu. De Luca per non andare contro al governo, ha parlato dell'ordinanza, elogiandola, come se prevedesse l'obbligo incondizionato al chiuso. In ogni caso, in Campania non cambia nulla, non ha parlato di obblighi e ha solo invitato i cittadini a tenere la mascherina ed essere prudenti.
> 
> Per curiosità, tu di dove sei?


Sono pugliese e mi meraviglio come Emiliano non abbia fatto di testa sua. È una testa quadra come De Luca


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2022)

*De Luca finisce la conferenza dicendo: "Mascherine indossate, sempre!".*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *De Luca finisce la conferenza dicendo: "Mascherine indossate, sempre!".*


LOL, questo al ministero della salute sarebbe peggio di Speranza.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Sono pugliese e mi meraviglio come Emiliano non abbia fatto di testa sua. È una testa quadra come De Luca


Ma lo stesso De Luca sulle mascherine è un cane che abbaia e non morde. Punta sull'ignoranza della gente, che ascolta le sue parole ma non legge effettivamente le ordinanze. E' tutto un bluff.


----------



## Andris (29 Aprile 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Sono pugliese e mi meraviglio come Emiliano non abbia fatto di testa sua. È una testa quadra come De Luca


ha da poco preso il covid con tre mascherine addosso come Galli...


----------



## Andris (29 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *De Luca finisce la conferenza dicendo: "Mascherine indossate, sempre!".*


giusto, sempre e per sempre
in Italia vedremo più persone mascherate rispetto ai residenti nei luoghi più inquinati nell'aria al mondo

la cosa preoccupante è che sia divenuta una consuetudine, non qualcosa di utile
vediamo da domenica cosa succederà


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *De Luca finisce la conferenza dicendo: "Mascherine indossate, sempre!".*


Vorrei ma dargli una foto di dove son finite le mie di mascherine


----------



## Andris (29 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Vorrei ma dargli una foto di dove son finite le mie di mascherine


meglio di quelle prese da Mimmo Arcuri nel 2020 dai cinesi a cifre esorbitanti, nessuno le vuole e saranno smaltite per 700.000 euro
non solo la beffa dei costi rialzati, pure pagare per smantirle ad hoc


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> meglio di quelle prese da Mimmo Arcuri nel 2020 dai cinesi a cifre esorbitanti, nessuno le vuole e saranno smaltite per 700.000


Arcuri... Solo in Italia poteva trovare posto al governo dopo tutte le porcate combinate da supercommissario.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (29 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *De Luca finisce la conferenza dicendo: "Mascherine indossate, sempre!".*


Anche sotto i caschi che sono sicuro mettete quando andate in 3 o 4 in scooter oppure mettetele di scorta nella custodia delle assicurazioni che senza ombra di dubbio avete regolarmente sottoscritto e se proprio vi siete dimenticati mettetele quando vi fermate per rispettare le precedenze
Sicuro della vostra collaborazione sentitamente ringrazio


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *De Luca finisce la conferenza dicendo: "Mascherine indossate, sempre!".*


Questo rigorismo ad emergenza terminata è non solo folle ma fa anche pensare male, forse De Luca ha qualche affare in ballo con aziende che producono e/o distribuiscono mascherine, altrimenti non si spiega una posizione del genere.

Chi vuole proteggere se stesso indossi le FFP2, è libero di farlo, ma non vedo perché imporre una cosa che ad oggi non serve più.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Questo rigorismo ad emergenza terminata è non solo folle ma fa anche pensare male, forse De Luca ha qualche affare in ballo con aziende che producono e/o distribuiscono mascherine, altrimenti non si spiega una posizione del genere.
> 
> Chi vuole proteggere se stesso indossi le FFP2, è libero di farlo, ma non vedo perché imporre una cosa che ad oggi non serve più.


Non c'è alcuna ordinanza al momento e poi lo stato di emergenza è finito e, di conseguenze, le regioni non possono fare ordinanze più restrittive. Vedremo come farà ad imporre oltre metà giugno le mascherine.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Governo ha deciso che dal prossimo 1 maggio 2022 la mascherina al chiuso, in negozi supermercati, bar, ristoranti, stadi e spettacoli all'aperto non sarà più obbligatoria. L'obbligo resterà, fino al 15 giugno, su tutti i mezzi pubblici, negli ospedali, nelle strutture sanitarie, nei cinema, teatri, scuole sale da concerto e palazzetti dello sport.



Ne trovo una in ogni angolo della casa di questi cenci da lebbroso... nell'auto, nelle tasche, nei cassetti... più ne butto via, più ne rispuntano, maledette.... via, non voglio più vederle, devo denazificare tutta la casa.


----------



## Andris (29 Aprile 2022)

Sprint Brunetta che vuole circolari a tappeto nei giorni festivi per consigliare fermamente FFP2 negli uffici pubblici e non rischiare di vedere il 2 maggio gente senza 

*"L'uso delle mascherine FFP2 negli uffici pubblici è raccomandato, in particolare, per il personale a contatto con il pubblico sprovvisto di idonee barriere protettive, per chi è in fila a mensa o in altri spazi comuni, per chi condivide la stanza con personale "fragile", negli ascensori e nei casi in cui gli spazi non possano escludere affollamenti".*


----------



## chicagousait (29 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Sprint Brunetta che vuole circolari a tappeto nei giorni festivi per consigliare fermamente FFP2 negli uffici pubblici e non rischiare di vedere il 2 maggio gente senza
> 
> *"L'uso delle mascherine FFP2 negli uffici pubblici è raccomandato, in particolare, per il personale a contatto con il pubblico sprovvisto di idonee barriere protettive, per chi è in fila a mensa o in altri spazi comuni, per chi condivide la stanza con personale "fragile", negli ascensori e nei casi in cui gli spazi non possano escludere affollamenti".*


Chi glielo dice al signor Brunetta che non ho mai visto indossare la mascherina negli uffici pubblici, anche nel pieno della pandemia?


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Sprint Brunetta che vuole circolari a tappeto nei giorni festivi per consigliare fermamente FFP2 negli uffici pubblici e non rischiare di vedere il 2 maggio gente senza
> 
> *"L'uso delle mascherine FFP2 negli uffici pubblici è raccomandato, in particolare, per il personale a contatto con il pubblico sprovvisto di idonee barriere protettive, per chi è in fila a mensa o in altri spazi comuni, per chi condivide la stanza con personale "fragile", negli ascensori e nei casi in cui gli spazi non possano escludere affollamenti".*


La metterò tutti i giorni, con sto caldo é perfetta per assorbire il sudore del sottopalla


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *De Luca finisce la conferenza dicendo: "Mascherine indossate, sempre!".*


Qui ci vuole una risposta alla Cesare Pompilio: "Seeeeeeeeeeé!"


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Aprile 2022)

@Andris per le visite in ospedale leggo sia obbligatorio il green cats non il rafforzato, può essere?


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> @Andris per le visite in ospedale leggo sia obbligatorio il green cats non il rafforzato, può essere?


Solo per l'ospedale, non le RSA


----------



## Andris (29 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> @Andris per le visite in ospedale leggo sia obbligatorio il green cats non il rafforzato, può essere?


no, serve il rafforzato fino al 31 dicembre



> Ci sono eccezioni all’abolizione del green pass?​*L’unica eccezione sono le visite in ospedale e Rsa, dove sarà necessario esibire il super green pass (vaccinazione o guarigione) fino al 31 dicembre.*


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> no, serve il rafforzato fino al 31 dicembre


Grazie per la dritta, evidentemente ho letto male io


----------



## sunburn (29 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> La metterò tutti i giorni, con sto caldo é perfetta per assorbire il sudore del sottopalla


Ma se ci sta tutto non dirlo troppo in giro se no ti rovini la fama da latin lover…


----------



## sunburn (29 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Chi vuole proteggere se stesso indossi le FFP2, è libero di farlo, ma non vedo perché imporre una cosa che ad oggi non serve più.


Esatto. Anche perché tanto per quelli che la vogliono indossare senza situazioni personali particolari c’è il bonus psicologo, almeno sappiamo chi siano le persone che ne hanno realmente bisogno.


----------



## Andris (29 Aprile 2022)

*Brusaferro:*

*"Calo di contagi nei giovani e nei giovanissimi, aumento per over 70 e over 80"*


----------



## SoloMVB (29 Aprile 2022)

Qualcuno avvisi quelli che ancora la portano anche quando sono in macchina da soli.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2022)

Ma c'è qualcuno della Campania che veramente ha intenzione di indossarla ancora, perchè lo dice De Luca (rispetto che chi decide di indossarla in piena autonomia)?


----------



## Andris (29 Aprile 2022)

*Bergoglio manda la circolare come Brunetta a tutti i vescovi per incoraggiare i mascherati:*

*"L’andamento dei contagi risulta costante da qualche settimana e tale dato porta a confermare le indicazioni della Presidenza contenute nella comunicazione dello scorso 25 marzo facendo tuttavia presente che l’uso delle mascherine resta, a rigore, raccomandato in tutte le attività che prevedono la partecipazione di persone in spazi al chiuso come le celebrazioni e le catechesi, mentre resta obbligatorio l’uso dei dispositivi di protezione delle vie respiratorie di tipo Ffp2 per gli eventi aperti al pubblico che si svolgono al chiuso in locali assimilabili a sale cinematografiche, sale da concerto e sale teatrali

Si segnala, tra l’altro, che a partire dal 1° maggio 2022 non è più necessario il Green Pass per le attività organizzate dalle Parrocchie. *
*Parimenti non è necessario il Green Pass per l’accesso ai luoghi di lavoro dei lavoratori e dei volontari che collaborano"*

il finale da vergogna, dal 1 maggio non chiedono il green pass ai volontari...
poi vi lamentate degli ortodossi proni al potere...questi non hanno proferito parola, se non per la messa senza green pass


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Bergoglio manda la circolare come Brunetta a tutti i vescovi per incoraggiare i mascherati:*
> 
> *"L’andamento dei contagi risulta costante da qualche settimana e tale dato porta a confermare le indicazioni della Presidenza contenute nella comunicazione dello scorso 25 marzo facendo tuttavia presente che l’uso delle mascherine resta, a rigore, raccomandato in tutte le attività che prevedono la partecipazione di persone in spazi al chiuso come le celebrazioni e le catechesi, mentre resta obbligatorio l’uso dei dispositivi di protezione delle vie respiratorie di tipo Ffp2 per gli eventi aperti al pubblico che si svolgono al chiuso in locali assimilabili a sale cinematografiche, sale da concerto e sale teatrali
> 
> ...


Oggi tra dichiarazioni di obblighi (senza ordinanza e quindi fake) di De Luca e raccomandazioni, pian piano...Attenzione, De Luca ha detto che prolungherà l'obbligo oltre il 15 giugno. Quindi, o la Campania sarà l'unica regione dopi il 15 giugno ad avere l'obbligo, o il governo avrà in mente una porcata per far sì che le mascherine ce le porteremo ancora appresso (e lo vedo più probabile).


----------



## fabri47 (30 Aprile 2022)

Domani torno ad uscire, dopo un bel po' e la mascherina non la porterò appresso, visto che devo andare in un centro commerciale tra Lazio e Campania. Vi farò sapere, se siete curiosi, quante persone all'incirca vedrò senza e con mascherina indossata.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Aprile 2022)

Intanto, per farvi un po' ridere. Un video sulla commovente prudenza dei salernitani, che non hanno intenzione di togliere la mascherina al chiuso. Sono proprio degni allievi dello sceriffo.


----------



## Andris (30 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Domani torno ad uscire, dopo un bel po*' e la mascherina non la porterò appresso, visto che devo andare in un centro commerciale tra Lazio e Campania. Vi farò sapere, se siete curiosi, quante persone all'incirca vedrò senza e con mascherina indossata.


perchè dove stai fino ad ora ?
in lockdown autoimposto stile pensionato Galli ?


----------



## fabri47 (30 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> perchè dove stai fino ad ora ?
> in lockdown autoimposto stile pensionato Galli ?


No no, diciamo che faccio smartworking e quindi mi è capitato di uscire molto poco se non per cose importanti. E, poi, l'obbligo di mascherina e green pass mi hanno scoraggiato nelle uscite per cose futili. Nel senso che preferisco vedere un film da casa, piuttosto che al cinema. 

Purtroppo, sono un povero fassista no-vacs che non pensa che il GP abbia favorito le riaperture a differenza del nostro grande premier. Che ci posso fare  .


----------



## Ruuddil23 (30 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Intanto, per farvi un po' ridere. Un video sulla commovente prudenza dei salernitani, che non hanno intenzione di togliere la mascherina al chiuso. Sono proprio degni allievi dello sceriffo.


A proposito di propaganda, direi che quel vostro cosiddetto presidente può dare lezioni a tutta l'Europa dell'est


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Aprile 2022)

Mascherina all'aperto mai messa al di fuori di Marzo-Aprile 2020.
Finora l'ho portata solo nei ristoranti, mezzi pubblici e supermercati. 
Per il resto ho cercato sempre di scamparmela quando possibile.
Ora, di fatto la porterò solo nei mezzi pubblici e al chiuso sceglierò se metterla o meno in base a quante persone ci sono.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Aprile 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> A proposito di propaganda, direi che quel vostro cosiddetto presidente può dare lezioni a tutta l'Europa dell'est


Le testate che lo appoggiano sono le peggiori. Lui ieri non ha parlato di obbligo, ma ha detto "manteniamo le mascherine anche dopo il 15 giugno" ed ha spacciato l'ordinanza di Speranza come obbligo indiscriminato al chiuso. Vai a vedere le notizie che riportano le dichiarazioni e c'è scritto che lui ha detto "Manteniamo l'OBBLIGO delle mascherine". Per non parlare di un'altra testata di Caserta, che dice che De Luca è pronto a firmare un'ordinanza, quando non è affatto vero e l'ultima risale a quella del (finto) obbligo di mascherina di febbraio che è scaduta dopo il 28 di tale mese. Basti vedere che testate ufficiali come Repubblica, Il Fatto Quotidiano ecc hanno totalmente ignorato le sue dichiarazioni sulle mascherine "obbligatorie" a differenza delle altre volte.

Io, comunque, mai obbedito alle fake ordinanze dello sceriffo. Ho sempre portato le mascherine sempre e solo al chiuso e, da domani, non le porterò più se non nei luoghi dove sarà prevista, ma domani andrò nei posti dove non è prevista.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (30 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Le testate che lo appoggiano sono le peggiori. Lui ieri non ha parlato di obbligo, ma ha detto "manteniamo le mascherine anche dopo il 15 giugno" ed ha spacciato l'ordinanza di Speranza come obbligo indiscriminato al chiuso. Vai a vedere le notizie che riportano le dichiarazioni e c'è scritto che lui ha detto "Manteniamo l'OBBLIGO delle mascherine". Per non parlare di un'altra testata di Caserta, che dice che De Luca è pronto a firmare un'ordinanza, quando non è affatto vero e l'ultima risale a quella del (finto) obbligo di mascherina di febbraio che è scaduta dopo il 28 di tale mese. Basti vedere che testate ufficiali come Repubblica, Il Fatto Quotidiano ecc hanno totalmente ignorato le sue dichiarazioni sulle mascherine "obbligatorie" a differenza delle altre volte.
> 
> Io, comunque, mai obbedito alle fake ordinanze dello sceriffo. Ho sempre portato le mascherine sempre e solo al chiuso e, da domani, non le porterò più se non nei luoghi dove sarà prevista, ma domani andrò nei posti dove non è prevista.


Ma infatti al di là della propaganda dei suoi amichetti in Campania sono i primi che se ne fregano e se ne sono sempre fregati, mi viene da ridere solo a immaginare che nei bar napoletani ad esempio si sia seguita rigorosamente la regola della mascherina e che qualcuno controllasse.


----------



## Nomaduk (30 Aprile 2022)

Io all'aperto non lo mai messa.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Aprile 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti al di là della propaganda dei suoi amichetti in Campania sono i primi che se ne fregano e se ne sono sempre fregati, mi viene da ridere solo a immaginare che nei bar napoletani ad esempio si sia seguita rigorosamente la regola della mascherina e che qualcuno controllasse.


A Napoli sono i primi ad infischiarsene, giustamente, poi è la parte della Campania dove ci sono più anti-De Luca (che fa i botti grazie al clientelismo e ai voti in massa di Salerno e Caserta dove il PD va forte, sempre per i soliti sporchi interessi).

Oggi al Maradona durante Napoli-Sassuolo, nonostante non sia ancora il primo maggio, tutti i tifosi senza mascherine  .


----------



## Goro (30 Aprile 2022)

Io farò la mia parte, prendendo in giro indistintamente chiunque la porterà ancora


----------



## Raryof (30 Aprile 2022)

Comunque è solo questione di riabituarsi, mi è capitato di andare dal meccanico, dal tabaccaio e anche altrove senza mascherina (anche 1 mesetto fa), quando devi pagare qualcosa non frega niente a nessuno se ti metti roba in faccia o meno, con un po' di coraggio, quando farà un po' più caldo, si potrà, secondo me, forzare pure altrove, ad esempio dal dentista dove aspettano la gente col termometro e il gel per le mani, ma in generale ovunque, se uno poi ti dice "mettiti la mascherina" tu puoi rispondere che l'emergenza è finita, che rimani a distanza e che comunque se devi pagare o consumare non ti fanno la guerra più di tanto.
Ma bisogna capire quel "su base volontaria", non appena si smetterà di metterla non verrà più rimessa, ci vuole coraggio e basta, ma non a sfidare il virus, a sfidare i bambocci che sono intossicati e con la mascherina si sentono protetti perché lo ha detto un bamboccio ammuffito in tv.
Bisogna arrivare ad un punto in cui chi ha la mascherina si possa sentire alieno, quando sarà così sarà tostissima rimettere green pass o sciocchezze varie, ci hanno provato, hanno fatto l'esperimento e hanno capito che la gente è stupida come pensavano, ma poi la narrativa, portata avanti fino allo stremo, non può reggere, durare, fermarsi come ora e poi riprendere più forte di prima, la gente prima o poi si rompe le palle.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Comunque è solo questione di riabituarsi, mi è capitato di andare dal meccanico, dal tabaccaio e anche altrove senza mascherina (anche 1 mesetto fa), quando devi pagare qualcosa non frega niente a nessuno se ti metti roba in faccia o meno, con un po' di coraggio, quando farà un po' più caldo, si potrà, secondo me, forzare pure altrove, ad esempio dal dentista dove aspettano la gente col termometro e il gel per le mani, ma in generale ovunque, se uno poi ti dice "mettiti la mascherina" tu puoi rispondere che l'emergenza è finita, che rimani a distanza e che comunque se devi pagare o consumare non ti fanno la guerra più di tanto.
> Ma bisogna capire quel "su base volontaria", non appena si smetterà di metterla non verrà più rimessa, ci vuole coraggio e basta, ma non a sfidare il virus, a sfidare i bambocci che sono intossicati e con la mascherina si sentono protetti perché lo ha detto un bamboccio ammuffito in tv.
> Bisogna arrivare ad un punto in cui chi ha la mascherina si possa sentire alieno, quando sarà così sarà tostissima rimettere green pass o sciocchezze varie, ci hanno provato, hanno fatto l'esperimento e hanno capito che la gente è stupida come pensavano, ma poi la narrativa, portata avanti fino allo stremo, non può reggere, durare, fermarsi come ora e poi riprendere più forte di prima, la gente prima o poi si rompe le palle.


Bisognerebbe radunare apposta vari gruppi numerosissimi di persone da domani, in vari posti, tutti senza mascherina, in modo che chi la porta ancora diventi una minoranza a livelli imbarazzanti. 

La mia previsione è che da domani ci saranno ancora tantissimi a portarla al chiuso e molti, e sono sicuro di questa supposizione, lo faranno perché "lo fanno gli altri" e ci sarà una catena di Sant'Antonio su quest'aspetto. La massa è influenzabile, soprattutto in Italia. Io me ne frego, al costo di essere il solo a non portarla al chiuso.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (30 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> No no, diciamo che faccio smartworking e quindi mi è capitato di uscire molto poco se non per cose importanti. E, poi, l'obbligo di mascherina e green pass mi hanno scoraggiato nelle uscite per cose futili. Nel senso che preferisco vedere un film da casa, piuttosto che al cinema.
> 
> Purtroppo, sono un povero fassista no-vacs che non pensa che il GP abbia favorito le riaperture a differenza del nostro grande premier. Che ci posso fare  .


Manco un green fals sei riuscito a raccattare che disastro


----------



## honua (30 Aprile 2022)

Finchè si tratta di non abboccare a tutte le fesserie terroristiche che ci hanno propinato negli ultimi 2 anni ok. Ma cosa ve ne importa se una persona, legittimamente, decide di usare la mascherina, al chiuso all'aperto o anche in bagno? Io continuerò ad usarla all'interno e non penso di ledere i diritti di chi non vorrà farlo (P.S. io NON sono vaccinato, giusto per far capire come la penso sulla pandemia)


----------



## fabri47 (30 Aprile 2022)

honua ha scritto:


> Finchè si tratta di non abboccare a tutte le fesserie terroristiche che ci hanno propinato negli ultimi 2 anni ok. Ma cosa ve ne importa se una persona, legittimamente, decide di usare la mascherina, al chiuso all'aperto o anche in bagno? Io continuerò ad usarla all'interno e non penso di ledere i diritti di chi non vorrà farlo (P.S. io NON sono vaccinato, giusto per far capire come la penso sulla pandemia)


Innanzitutto si scherza, per carità. Penso che fino a che non ci siano insulti, si può anche prendere alla leggera tutto. Per quanto riguarda me, io rispetto chiunque, in particolare gli anziani e/o fragili che giustamente hanno paura e decideranno di indossarla. Io ce l'ho con chi la indossa perché "lo fanno gli altri", o perché "lo dice De Lucah" (senza ordinanza scritta). Ma di certo, non sono il tipo che insulta o discrimina chi decide di mettersela LIBERAMENTE, anzi.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2022)

Raga, avete fatto qualche uscita? Come vi è sembrato questo semi-freedom day? Io questo pomeriggio esco, dopo la partita (sperando di vincere), e vi farò sapere come sarà il clima, senza ovviamente denigrare le libere scelte di chi vuol continuare ad indossare la mascherina o meno (io non la indosserò).


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2022)

Messa su Rai 1 a Milano e tutti con la mascherina, alla faccia... Mi sa che lì, forse è obbligatorio.


----------



## Devil man (1 Maggio 2022)

Ragazzi scene da incubo... Oggi mi sentivo solo al supermercato... Ma che danni ha fatto questa roba della mascherina...


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ragazzi scene da incubo... Oggi mi sentivo solo al supermercato... Ma che danni ha fatto questa roba della mascherina...


Idolo, stamattina sono andato a prendere 2 cose e l'ho messa senza pensarci, mentre ieri sera a mezzanotte mi sono alzato dal tavolo e sono andato a buttarla, tra gli sguardi severi dei più vecchi


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ragazzi scene da incubo... Oggi mi sentivo solo al supermercato... Ma che danni ha fatto questa roba della mascherina...


Di dove sei?

In ogni caso, un appello se siete della Campania: se siete senza mascherina in un luogo al chiuso dove non è prevista e qualche gestore ignorante (non vi dovrebbero essere, ma sia mai accada) vi ferma dicendo che De Luca ha dato l'ordinanza, fate assolutamente presente che NON c'è alcuna ordinanza e dunque la Campania DEVE seguire la legge nazionale. Molte testate locali, infatti, stanno riportando le fake news di un'ordinanza che non c'è e non è presente sul sito della Regione Campania. Prendete questo link come riferimento (senza spazi):
www. regione. campania. it /regione/it/la-tua-campania/coronavirus-kyxz/ordinanze-del-presidente-della-regione-campania

Come vedete, l'ultima ordinanza risale al 9 febbraio, con l'obbligo di mascherina all'aperto (che poi riporta solo le circostanze in cui bisognava obbligatoriamente avere la mascherina durante gli assembramenti, stessa cosa detta dal governo) e scaduta ad inizio marzo e poi un successivo atto di richiamo il 28 febbraio, di raccomandazione, di indossare la mascherina all'aperto in caso di assembramenti.

*L'unica ordinanza di riferimento, in Campania, come in tutta Italia, è quella del ministro Speranza.*


----------



## pazzomania (1 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ragazzi scene da incubo... Oggi mi sentivo solo al supermercato... Ma che danni ha fatto questa roba della mascherina...



Io stavo entrando dal tabaccaio senza.
Poi ho visto il cartello fuori, con scritto "obbligo mascherina".

Probabilmente era vecchio, però sono tornato indietro a metterla.

Ci vorranno 10-20 giorni, stai tranquillo

La maggior parte della gente non viveva in paranoia da mascherina, deve abituarsi.


----------



## Andris (1 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io stavo entrando dal tabaccaio senza.
> Poi ho visto il cartello fuori, con scritto "obbligo mascherina".
> 
> Probabilmente era vecchio, però sono tornato indietro a metterla.
> ...


altri paesi lo fanno già da mesi, sarebbe bastato anticipare e il periodo di assestamento mentale sarebbe già passato
qui non la metteranno per il sudore tra qualche settimana più che per la consapevolezza...


----------



## Devil man (1 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io stavo entrando dal tabaccaio senza.
> Poi ho visto il cartello fuori, con scritto "obbligo mascherina".
> 
> Probabilmente era vecchio, però sono tornato indietro a metterla.
> ...


Io ho fatto ancora meglio, dopo i supermercati ho sfidato i cinesi, sono entrato in un market cinese dovevo comprare un rullo per dipingere, fuori c'era l'insegna obbligo mascherina  sono entrato senza dopo 2 minuti un cinese che lavorava li mi ha fermato e mi ha detto: " signore scusi la mascherina" , gli ho risposto che da oggi non è obbligatorio, mi ha risposto: " dal 15 giugno signore " io " no da oggi " è andato dal suo capo responsabile che gli ha detto che potevo stare senza XD


----------



## pazzomania (1 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> altri paesi lo fanno già da mesi, sarebbe bastato anticipare e il periodo di assestamento mentale sarebbe già passato da un pezzo



Ma perché tu vivi in fissa su ste cose diciamo  , la maggior parte della gente ha altri pensieri.

Vedrai che la toglieranno tutti


----------



## Andris (1 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma perché tu vivi in fissa su ste cose diciamo  , la maggior parte della gente ha altri pensieri.
> 
> Vedrai che la toglieranno tutti


veramente no, la mascherina è tra i primi pensieri della gente purtroppo
ormai è diventa una convenzione, anche in situazioni dove il contagio è meno probabile di fare 6 al super enalotto

ci sono abbastanza persone che la portano all'aperto, nonostante non sia previsto, figuriamoci al chiuso

per farla togliere a tutti servirebbe una legge per proibirla, magari
anche considerando che fosse proibito indossare una maschera in pubblico già da un regio decreto del 1931


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Io ho fatto ancora meglio, dopo i supermercati ho sfidato i cinesi, sono entrato in un market cinese dovevo comprare un rullo per dipingere fuori c'era l'insegna obbligo mascherina  sono entrato senza dopo 2 minuti un cinese che lavorava li mi ha fermato mi ha detto " signore scusi la mascherina" , gli ho risposto che da oggi non è obbligatorio, mi ha risposto " dal 15 giugno signore " io " no da oggi " è andato dal suo capo responsabile che gli ha detto che potevo stare senza XD


Bravo. I Cinesi sono amanti da sempre delle museruole, complici anche i problemi ambientali delle loro zone. Però noi, dobbiamo tornare alla normalità. Se siete senza mascherina in un luogo dove non è prevista, insistete a non portarla. Poi chi vuole portarla, perchè lo vuole lui, fatti suoi eh.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> veramente no, la mascherina è tra i primi pensieri della gente purtroppo
> ormai è diventa una convenzione, anche in situazioni dove il contagio è meno probabile di fare 6 al super enalotto
> 
> ci sono abbastanza persone che la portano all'aperto, nonostante non sia previsto


Gente come De Luca nella conferenza di venerdì ha giocato psicologicamente proprio su questo, sa già che la gente non se la sarebbe tolta e lui oralmente ha fatto interpretazioni personali per spacciare un finto obbligo (ha parlato dell'ordinanza di Speranza come fosse una conferma dell'obbligo di mascherina, senza eccezioni) e far sì che molta gente la tenga incollata al chiuso. Vedi il video a Salerno che ho postato io.


----------



## chicagousait (1 Maggio 2022)

Io sono andata ad un bar e nessuno indossava la mascherina, invece al supermercato tutti la indossavano. 
Al cimitero, invece erano pochissimi ad indossarla


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Maggio 2022)

L'importante che non ci sia l'obbligo, poi anche se ci si ritrova circondati da gente che la indossa per scelta direi che son fatti loro... Comunque a Milano stamattina erano quasi tutti senza anche nei negozi, ho visto pochissime persone mascherate e sinceramente non mi hanno disturbato.


----------



## kekkopot (1 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Governo ha deciso che dal prossimo 1 maggio 2022 la mascherina al chiuso, in negozi supermercati, bar, ristoranti, stadi e spettacoli all'aperto non sarà più obbligatoria. L'obbligo resterà, fino al 15 giugno, su tutti i mezzi pubblici, negli ospedali, nelle strutture sanitarie, nei cinema, teatri, scuole sale da concerto e palazzetti dello sport.


Sono curioso di vedere quanta gente continuerà ad utilizzarla comunque. Finalmente comunque stiamo arrivando alla fine di questa storia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Messa su Rai 1 a Milano e tutti con la mascherina, alla faccia... Mi sa che lì, forse è obbligatorio.



No, solo raccomandato.


----------



## Andris (1 Maggio 2022)

comunque interessante vedere i vecchietti a messa senza mascherina ma che usano il gel mani del discount all'entrata...
a Pasqua c'era ancora il personale messo all'ingresso con tesserino a riprendere chiunque non avesse la mascherina
via libera all stretta di mano dopo due anni come gesto di pace

da domani tocca alle fasciopalestre, qualche proprietario asseriva convinto "grazie al green pass siamo aperti"
le palestre in altre nazioni non hanno mai chiuso senza green pass. ma vabbè sono storie di mondi lontani
invasione di iscritti per trimestrale hard workout da domani...
chissà che bella convivenza con quelli che davano il green pass ma che non pulivano il proprio sudore su attrezzi...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Io ho fatto ancora meglio, dopo i supermercati ho sfidato i cinesi, sono entrato in un market cinese dovevo comprare un rullo per dipingere, fuori c'era l'insegna obbligo mascherina  sono entrato senza dopo 2 minuti un cinese che lavorava li mi ha fermato e mi ha detto: " signore scusi la mascherina" , gli ho risposto che da oggi non è obbligatorio, mi ha risposto: " dal 15 giugno signore " io " no da oggi " è andato dal suo capo responsabile che gli ha detto che potevo stare senza XD



Dovevi offrirgli un topo morto per farlo stare zitto.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2022)

Occhio


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (1 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Occhio
> Vedi l'allegato 2180


Se te la ritrovi tra il chiaro e lo scuro rientri nei morti per covid


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2022)

Andato al centro commerciale. Quasi tutti mascherati, tranne me e qualcun altro, ma eravamo veramente in pochissimi senza. Sono andato anche dal barbiere a tagliarmi i capelli, con i commessi tutti mascherati. Mi sa che a giugno in molti se la toglieranno anche al chiuso.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Io ho fatto ancora meglio, dopo i supermercati ho sfidato i cinesi, sono entrato in un market cinese dovevo comprare un rullo per dipingere, fuori c'era l'insegna obbligo mascherina  sono entrato senza dopo 2 minuti un cinese che lavorava li mi ha fermato e mi ha detto: " signore scusi la mascherina" , gli ho risposto che da oggi non è obbligatorio, mi ha risposto: " dal 15 giugno signore " io " no da oggi " è andato dal suo capo responsabile che gli ha detto che potevo stare senza XD


Sinceramente proprio dai cinesi avrei messo pure la tuta bianca


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Maggio 2022)

Stamattina nella rossa COOP megafono intimidatorio che ogni 5 minuti raccomanda la mascherina.
Eravamo solamente in 2 a non indossarla.
I commessi dicevano che vorrebbero toglierla ma aspettano ancora la direttiva della COOP.

In altri tre negozietti privati invece i proprietari non la tenevano, i clienti metà e metà.


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Maggio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Sono curioso di vedere quanta gente continuerà ad utilizzarla comunque. Finalmente comunque stiamo arrivando alla fine di questa storia


A settembre-ottobre ripartirà tutto il carrozzone, se non siamo gia schiattati per la guerra giusta


----------



## Andris (2 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Stamattina nella rossa COOP megafono intimidatorio che ogni 5 minuti raccomanda la mascherina.
> Eravamo solamente in 2 a non indossarla.
> I commessi dicevano che vorrebbero toglierla ma aspettano ancora la direttiva della COOP.
> 
> In altri tre negozietti privati invece i proprietari non la tenevano, i clienti metà e metà.


infatti se leggiamo con attenzione l'ordinanza ministeriale si fa riferimento ad accordi sindacali interni alle aziende, per cui non c'è l'obbligo vigente tuttavia nei mesi o anni precedenti potrebbe esserci stato un accordo sottoscritto fra datore di lavoro e lavoratori tra cui è presente la mascherina come DPI quindi ora devono variare comunicandolo

nei negozi piccoli non entrano i sindacati essendoci pochi dipendenti, c'è solo da togliere il cartello fuori o dentro


----------



## pazzomania (2 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Andato al centro commerciale. Quasi tutti mascherati, tranne me e qualcun altro, ma eravamo veramente in pochissimi senza. Sono andato anche dal barbiere a tagliarmi i capelli, con i commessi tutti mascherati. Mi sa che a giugno in molti se la toglieranno anche al chiuso.


Anche io ieri son tornato indietro a metterla in tabaccheria.

So che è da scemi, pero' la indossavano 5 clienti su 6, boh non volevo essere guardato come appestato 

Pero' va beh, questione di un paio di settimane, come sempre.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Anche io ieri son tornato indietro a metterla in tabaccheria.
> 
> *So che è da scemi, pero' la indossavano 5 clienti su 6, boh non volevo essere guardato come appestato *
> 
> Pero' va beh, questione di un paio di settimane, come sempre.


Sì, i miei la continuano ad indossare per il tuo stesso motivo, per "vergogna" verso gli altri insomma. E' una questione psicologica, di carattere, tante cose. Ma sono sicuro che a giugno/luglio la gente non ce la farà più.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Maggio 2022)

Io non mi vergogno, anzi, se sono l'unico NON la indosso con più volontà e mi arrabbio in silenzio.
Rispetto però chi vuol continuare a metterla, non litigherò mai con nessuno per queste robe. Se me lo chiedono espressamente i proprietari di un negozio, la metto. Se invece qualche cliente come me ha delle storie, non mi piego, resto senza. Ma ripeto, non voglio litigare.

Quando arriveranno 40 gradi, tempo tre settimane, spariranno tutte a parte i casi estremi.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Maggio 2022)

Ieri sono andato al centro commerciale, quasi ad orario di chiusura. Ho beccato molta gente con la mascherina, assurdo dai. Stessa cosa dicasi oggi al lavoro. 

Io non la metto e provo pena per chi la tiene ancora.


----------



## sunburn (2 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Anche io ieri son tornato indietro a metterla in tabaccheria.
> 
> So che è da scemi, pero' la indossavano 5 clienti su 6, boh non volevo essere guardato come appestato
> 
> Pero' va beh, questione di un paio di settimane, come sempre.


Io ieri sono andato all’edicola sotto casa. Arrivato all’entrata mi è venuto il dubbio ma, come mi è capitato 15 volte su 10 negli ultimi due anni, l’avevo lasciata a casa e quindi ‘stica… 
Dentro comunque non l’aveva nessuno.


----------



## Sam (2 Maggio 2022)

Sono andato al supermercato questa mattina. La avevano quasi tutti, ma amen.
Non ho proprio avuto alcun rimorso nel non averla indossata.


----------



## Nevergiveup (2 Maggio 2022)

Ognuno faccia come gli pare e piace, ognuno rispetti le normative e non fracassi i maroni al prossimo.


----------



## Andris (2 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io non mi vergogno, anzi, se sono l'unico NON la indosso con più volontà e mi arrabbio in silenzio.
> Rispetto però chi vuol continuare a metterla, non litigherò mai con nessuno per queste robe. Se me lo chiedono espressamente i proprietari di un negozio, la metto. Se invece qualche cliente come me ha delle storie, non mi piego, resto senza. Ma ripeto, non voglio litigare.
> 
> Quando arriveranno 40 gradi, tempo tre settimane, spariranno tutte a parte i casi estremi.


io invece sono prontissimo a litigare, si devono azzardare solamente non solo a proferire parola ma sarebbe sufficiente uno scambio di sguardi per farmi scattare e riceverebbero una risposta da ricordarsi fino al giorno della morte
non c'è bisogno di gridare o insultare, ci sono frasi che umiliano molto di più specie dinanzi al pubblico ludibrio.

in primis i negozi che campano di evasione fiscale con scontrini non fatti o con cifre inferiori battute al registratore di cassa.

non faccio il delatore come certi soggetti, non vado a chiamare i vigili per segnalarli ma se c'è da litigare ben venga
non sarò io ad iniziare, ma risponderò veramente umiliandoli dal punto di vista umano come mai nella vita.

la situazione è tale in Italia anche grazie a pavidi e prudenti su cui fa leva la retorica degli ultimi due governicchi.
quando misero restrizioni in certi paesi dell'est Europa andarono in piazza a prelevarli e tolsero tutto, qui mettevano i mi piace e i pollici su tramite social addirittura mi sono imbattuto in #iostoconroberto verso speranza.

e poi non prendiamoci in giro, è oltre un anno che hanno lanciato la guerra civile quindi dire ora di rispettare pavidi e prudenti mi fa solo ridere quando sono i primi a non rispettare gli altri.

ho visto con i miei occhi persone fatte scendere dai mezzi pubblici come dei delinquenti per non avere un green pass e altri passeggeri godere "Per questo scemo ora arrivo mezz'ora tardi a casa"

nessuna pietà per questi soggetti, vanno demoliti
un anno e passa a godere delle discriminazioni su milioni di italiani farneticando sul covid vigente grazie a costoro, per poi gridare al razzismo su altre popolazioni innanzitutto dal degrado cinese


oltre alla mappatura dei posti che non chiedevano green pass, fortunatamente la gran parte dei privati, è ora di quella per chi si permette di chiedere maschera.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> io invece sono prontissimo a litigare, si devono azzardare solamente non solo a proferire parola ma sarebbe sufficiente uno scambio di sguardi per farmi scattare e riceverebbero una risposta da ricordarsi fino al giorno della morte
> non c'è bisogno di gridare o insultare, ci sono frasi che umiliano molto di più specie dinanzi al pubblico ludibrio.
> 
> in primis i negozi che campano di evasione fiscale con scontrini non fatti o con cifre inferiori battute al registratore di cassa.
> ...


Notizia dell'ultima ora: un mio parente insegnante è stato demansionato non per non essersi vaccinato, ma per non essersi fatto il BOOSTER. Maledetti!


----------



## Andris (2 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultima ora: un mio parente insegnante è stato demansionato non per non essersi vaccinato, ma per non essersi fatto il BOOSTER. Maledetti!


si è salvato per un mese già, altri hanno fatto questa fine dal 1 aprile nell'indifferenza collettiva

comunque tranquillo che i sindacati lo aiuteranno...nota la lotta di Landini contro Draghi


>


----------



## Swaitak (2 Maggio 2022)

Sapete che chi risiede all'estero (EU) e si è vaccinato ha ricevuto la bella multina da 100€? 
Europa Europa tutta compatta


----------



## Ruuddil23 (2 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Raga, avete fatto qualche uscita? Come vi è sembrato questo semi-freedom day? Io questo pomeriggio esco, dopo la partita (sperando di vincere), e vi farò sapere come sarà il clima, senza ovviamente denigrare le libere scelte di chi vuol continuare ad indossare la mascherina o meno (io non la indosserò).


ieri mattina caffè al bar con amico...quasi tutti con la maschera di zorro, compreso l'amico. praticamente le eccezioni eravamo io e parte del personale del bar


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> ieri mattina caffè al bar con amico...quasi tutti con la maschera di zorro, compreso l'amico. praticamente le eccezioni eravamo io e parte del personale del bar


Addirittura al bar??? Di dove sei, per curiosità (la regione mi interessa, se ti va di condividere).


----------



## Andris (2 Maggio 2022)

interviste nelle vie dello shopping milanese e "shopping prudente" secondo Ansa:

"io non mi sento ancora pronta per toglierla"

"Io sono entrata con la mascherina perché ormai è una abitudine"

"Io ho paura e la tengo lo stesso anche se non sono più obbligata
* Come fanno tanti a parte gli stranieri"*


da notare che per stranieri si intendono francesi, tedeschi etc non africani che non hanno i soldi per comprarle...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (2 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Addirittura al bar??? Di dove sei, per curiosità (la regione mi interessa, se ti va di condividere).


in questo caso devo specificare perché la Toscana è una regione variegata negli atteggiamenti...io abito a Firenze, mi hanno riferito che ad esempio nel livornese c'è un atteggiamento molto più rilassato sulle mascherine, anche in tempi di obbligo. 
Poi dipende anche dal tipo di bar eh...questo ad esempio era un bar grande, abbastanza conosciuto in città...in bar più piccoli ho spesso visto chi se ne fregava, a cominciare dai proprietari


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> interviste nelle vie dello shopping milanese e "shopping prudente" secondo Ansa:
> 
> "io non mi sento ancora pronta per toglierla"
> 
> ...



L'ultima frase è tipica del sinistroide radical chic.. Le mascherine volendo ormai le regalano, poche scuse.

A Milano di "mascherati" se ne vedono mediamente pochi, poi ci sono le eccezioni tipo Nordafricani che non le hanno mai indossate ed Asiatici che le indossano anche sotto la doccia.


----------



## Raryof (2 Maggio 2022)

Io un paio di mesi fa, marzo, sono andato dal meccanico delle bici perché avevo una gomma a terra, gliela do e mi accorgo che sono senza mascherina, lui sì, gli lascio la bici e torno dopo un'oretta, senza mascherina, pago OTTO € e l'unica cosa che mi ha detto è stata: sarebbe meglio in contanti, per via delle tasse e blabla, stessa gente che il giorno prima ti dice che il tutto ti verrà a costare 30€ e il giorno dopo paghi 35, è chiaro che se uno vorrà andare in giro senza mascherina potrà fare leva su tante cose, alla fine paghi o consumi, se ti rimproverano non paghi e non consumi, quindi dovreste avere anche il coraggio di non mettere la mascherina e di uscire senza comprare nulla, perché poi in tanti vogliono essere pagati in contanti per aggirare lo stato, mentre magari sul muso hanno una mascherina che non serve a nulla ma che al tempo stesso li rende schiavi, è lo stesso concetto del green pass, forse più leggero ma più efficace perché è una mascherina che viene messa sul muso e non sul culo, è vicina al cervello, condiziona la testa, la psiche, è così purtroppo.
Vale la stessa cosa per il barbiere o dentista, infatti sono curioso perché voglio proprio vedere come potranno dirti di mettere la mascherina che magari non hai quando poi devi fare roba che come minimo ti costerà 100€, giustamente si fa leva sulla stupidità delle persone e se le persone sono stupide è più facile intimare qualcuno a fare una roba che lo rende schiavo della paura e del terrore.
C'è tutta un'estate per togliersi 'sta roba di dosso e per non metterla più, appena ti abitui finisce tutto, la lotta sarà a settembre ottobre, per non parlare dei mesi "caldi" novembre, dicembre, gennaio, febbraio e marzo, ma visto che questi hanno fatto tenere roba sul muso fino a giugno penso che ci riproveranno, alla fine tastando, manipolando, insistendo, ce l'hanno fatta, c'è solo da capire quando un buon 80% di persone se la toglierà se anche l'altro 20 lo farà, ma sono percentuali che ci stanno, possono comunque farla tenere ai vecchi ma non lo fanno, come non hanno fatto fare vaccinirobaccia solo a loro ma a tutti, è più efficace no? pandemia di tutti giusto?
E io penso che 'sta roba sia stato un semplice test, tranquillo peraltro, per insistere col green, green pass, per provare a capire il margine di manovra, ci sono date precise in cui è finito tutto, ci sono valutazioni che sono state fatte, non ci si è basati su dati scientifici, mai, si è fatto finta di, le valutazioni che sono state fatte dovevano portare ad un ingrandimento del progetto totalitarista, una volta finito, passato, si è passati ad un altro tipo di capitalismo, la guerra, con i bracci smanicati e i musi ben coperti, quale maggiore protezione in vista di una guerra che si stava aspettando da anni e su cui si è investito tanto?
Ovviamente NOI non abbiamo capito nulla, mai, non abbiamo capito il da farsi e abbiamo addirittura creduto che altrove ci seguissero, il solito paese ridicolo, burocratico che ha fatto roba per compiacere altri, per compiacere i buoni, così come stiamo compiacendo la propaganda americana per stupidi giochi di potere, perché le istituzioni sono marce e chi è stato scelto per la poltrona lo è sempre più di altri, fisso.


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> interviste nelle vie dello shopping milanese e "shopping prudente" secondo Ansa:
> 
> "io non mi sento ancora pronta per toglierla"
> 
> ...


Da sottolineare che gli stranieri, qualsiasi, non hanno più avuto obblighi di vaccino o tampone per fare nulla dal 1 aprile, a differenza degli itagliocchi


----------



## sunburn (2 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> c’è solo da capire quando un buon 80% di persone se la toglierà se anche l'altro 20 lo farà, ma sono percentuali che ci stanno,


Ma sinceramente a me frega zero quanti la indossino. Io non la metto anche se fossi l’unico a non averla. Io ho sempre fatto tutto ciò che era sensato fare per contenere la diffusione del virus in attesa che ci fosse una percentuale di popolazione protetta tale da rendere il virus poco dannoso. Tra vaccinati e guariti abbiamo raggiunto la soglia del 95%, che è la soglia di protezione consigliata per tenere a bada le principali malattie infettive presenti in Occidente. Salvo eventi che rimetterebbero in discussione decenni di conoscenze medico-scientifiche, e che quindi reputo altamente improbabili, il discorso per me è chiuso.


----------



## Andris (2 Maggio 2022)

come dicevo, si stanno leggendo da stamattina preoccupanti messaggi in rete riguardo le aziende medio-grandi con lavoratori che pubblicano di aver ricevuto indicazioni per continuare a portarle

al contrario il green pass subito accettato da tutti, immediatamente tornelli e personale addetto svaniti, e questo dimostra l'assoluta stronzata che rappresentava

il punto losco del governicchio non facilita la trasparenza e lascia terreno a decisioni arbitrarie
non può esserci un'azienda dove si mettono le mascherine, perchè il datore di lavoro è preoccupato dei contagi covid e di risponderne personalmente
serve un libera tutti totale e via la quarantena, ogni giorno centinaia di migliaia di persone sono bloccate in casa
eliminare il covid dalla malattia INAIL

bisogna partire con le diffide verso i datori di lavoro e difendersi da questi abusi, ci sono dei moduli online disponibili


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Maggio 2022)

Al supermercato ero l'unico senza mascherina, onestamente un po' a disagio mi sono sentito. In biblioteca invece qualche ragazzetto senza mascherina c'era e pure qualche bibliotecario, vedere altra gente senza mi ha fatto sentire più rilassato in quel contesto.

Credo sia molto importante farsi vedere senza mascherina anche per dare un po' di coraggio a chi se la mette solo per pressione sociale e credo ce ne siano molti


----------



## Raryof (2 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> come dicevo, si stanno leggendo da stamattina preoccupanti messaggi in rete riguardo le aziende medio-grandi con lavoratori che pubblicano di aver ricevuto indicazioni per continuare a portarle
> 
> al contrario il green pass subito accettato da tutti, immediatamente tornelli e personale addetto svaniti, e questo dimostra l'assoluta stronzata che rappresentava
> 
> ...


Ma guarda che il governicchio ha sempre fatto così, ha imposto delle procedure e poi se n'è lavato le mani, ha imposto un fake obbligo vaccinale ma non ha tutelato chi ha poi perso il lavoro o è stato lasciato a casa, hanno messo un obbligo per gli over 50 a gennaio mentre tutto il resto del mondo eliminava roba a febbraio marzo, hanno sempre fatto così, non hanno mai guardato oltre la procedura stessa, scartabellata alla benemeglio e fatta uscire come decreto superiore, logico che se toppi prima non puoi essere preparato poi quando devi eliminare una narrativa che non hanno nemmeno capito mentre cercavano di contrastare una patologia "gravissima", logico che si lavino le mani soprattutto ora, che le aziende non sappiano che fare, che i cittadini e consumatori non sappiano come comportarsi, logico, ed è quello che serve, confusione mentale, una confusione che dovrà mantenere viva, almeno in minima parte, la narrativa pandemica, quindi tantissima roba sarà su base volontaria, tantissime persone terranno la mascherina, non serviranno nemmeno i contagi o i morti, tutti mal contati, basterà vedere un pirla con la mascherina, all'aperto, a ottobre 2022 per capire che non usciremo mai più da questa cosa che poi prenderà ancora più forza quando salterà fuori un'altra variante o ci sarà il classico titolone "mezza Italia a letto".
Questo vi deve preoccupare, non il virus, che poi il virus è tutto l'apparato costruito attorno allo strumento iniziale, patologia ancora peggiore del virus stesso visto che ancora oggi vedete gente con la mascherina all'aperto o in macchina.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Andato al centro commerciale. Quasi tutti mascherati, tranne me e qualcun altro, ma eravamo veramente in pochissimi senza. Sono andato anche dal barbiere a tagliarmi i capelli, con i commessi tutti mascherati. Mi sa che a giugno in molti se la toglieranno anche al chiuso.


Da ieri per me è il paradiso. Entro ovunque senza (già tendevo a non metterla tipo nei centri commerciali). Ieri ho fatto colazione nel mio bar solito ed era una goduria senza gp e mascherina. La mia compagna per abitudine non voleva toglierla e le ho detto categoricamente di toglierla o di uscire. L’ha tolta. Non potrei tollerare di uscire con chi continua questa pagliacciata


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2022)

Qualcuno della Campania? Come si stanno comportando lì? Da me, molti la mettono al chiuso ma all'aperto quasi più nessuno.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2022)

Vedo ancora gente da sola in auto con la mascherina


----------



## babsodiolinter (2 Maggio 2022)

Io ragazzi in questi 2 giorni di ritorno alla "libertà" ho notato un solo aspetto..
Per 2 anni se solo provavi a ragionare sulle contraddizioni,numeri,o semplicemente farsi delle domande si veniva additato come novax terrapiattista, ci hanno ripetuto per 2 anni che ci dovevamo fidare della scienza..
Bene ora che la grande scienza ci ha detto che possiamo tornare alla normalità nessuno si fida e sono ancora tutti con le mascherine ovunque..
Oggi al supermercato ero l'unico senza e mi sono sentito a disagio per gli sguardi delle persone...
Che tristezza..


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vedo ancora gente da sola in auto con la mascherina


Magari sono dei cani alla guida  .


----------



## Andris (3 Maggio 2022)

Sgarbi sclera a Quarta Repubblica

"Io porto da otto mesi la stessa mascherina, sporca da schifo e prendo per culo chi ci crede.
Io sono per i vaccini, anche sei dosi di vaccini ma non la mascherina.
Chi si è vaccinato non deve mettere la mascherina
Chi è per la mascherina deve cambiarla ogni quattro ore
La mascherina non serve a un ca.zzo
Bassetti è il mio vate"


----------



## Andris (3 Maggio 2022)

stavano due soggetti disgustosi in studio che godevano della mascherina a scuola, altro che telefono azzurro

*"La mascherina in classe serve per ricordare ai minori che la pandemi non è finita”

"E' necessario che si ricordino che il covid non è finito e tornerà in autunno"*


un giorno questi ragazzi si ricorderanno di voi non del covid, speriamo vi vengano a prendere

unici in Occidente con mascherina fino a fine anno e docenti senza super green pass soggetti al mobbing
oltre ad aver obbligato a vaccinarsi per praticare lo sport, che ribrezzo


>


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> stavano due soggetti disgustosi in studio che godevano della mascherina a scuola, altro che telefono azzurro
> 
> *"La mascherina in classe serve per ricordare ai minori che la pandemi non è finita”
> 
> ...


Cioè nelle scuole in Italia è ancora obbligatoria la mascherina? Ma sono ritardati?


----------



## Swaitak (3 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cioè nelle scuole in Italia è ancora obbligatoria la mascherina? Ma sono ritardati?


pure nelle univerisità, gli stessi universitari che poi vanno in disco


----------



## Andris (3 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cioè nelle scuole in Italia è ancora obbligatoria la mascherina? Ma sono ritardati?


certo, faranno fino all'ultimo giorno dell'anno scolastico a giugno sia gli studenti sia i lavoratori con la mascherina.
gli esami di stato si svolgeranno in mascherina, a meno che non monti una protesta storica dei suddetti


----------



## fabri47 (3 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> stavano due soggetti disgustosi in studio che godevano della mascherina a scuola, altro che telefono azzurro
> 
> *"La mascherina in classe serve per ricordare ai minori che la pandemi non è finita”
> 
> ...


Visto in diretta, tra l'altro hanno pubblicato un sondaggio di Mannheimer dove più del 60% della popolazione è favorevole all'obbligo delle mascherine a scuola. Comunque, sarò un fissato, ma per me dietro tutta questa "fatica" del governo a togliere le mascherine c'è anche Vincenzino De Luca, che ora che non ha più i poteri come può obbligare la gente nella sua regione a mascherarsi? E, perciò, il governo gli sta andando un po' incontro per fare il suo cabaret, perchè ricordiamo che il PD lo teme parecchio e poi perchè porta in Campania un sacco di voti. Fanpage ieri ha pubblicato un articolo (il primo articolo tra l'altro che finalmente conferma che non c'è alcuna ordinanza in regione e, quindi, valgono le leggi nazionali anche qui) che dice proprio che la regione Campania sta studiando in tutti i modi un'ordinanza che prolunghi l'obbligo oltre il 15 giugno, anche se ciò sarà molto difficile perchè andrebbe in contrasto con la norma nazionale, visto che è finito lo stato d'emergenza.


----------



## Andris (3 Maggio 2022)

appena visto al telegiornale l'incontro tra Speranza e Fauci a Washington oggi

all'interno dell'ambasciata stavano tranquillamente senza mascherina, arrivano le telecamere per l'intervista e la indossano.

sono senza vergogna e prendono per culo i loro seguaci


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> appena visto al telegiornale l'incontro tra Speranza e Fauci a Washington oggi
> 
> all'interno dell'ambasciata stavano tranquillamente senza mascherina, arrivano le telecamere per l'intervista e la indossano.
> 
> sono senza vergogna e prendono per culo i loro seguaci


Beh ma anche perché non c'è più obbligo di mascherina da Marzo. Fauci qualche giorno fa ha detto che la fase pandemica è ormai terminata. 

Sai cosa hanno detto all'intervista per caso?


----------



## Andris (3 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh ma anche perché non c'è più obbligo di mascherina da Marzo. Fauci qualche giorno fa ha detto che la fase pandemica è ormai terminata.
> 
> Sai cosa hanno detto all'intervista per caso?


non è per quello, è per mandare il messaggio che non bisogna staccare mentalmente e pensare sempre al covid
stavano con i rispettivi codazzi e non sapevano di essere ripresi da lontano, poi subito in posa con mascherina

Fauci ha fatto i complimenti per il numero dei vaccinati (se sapesse come ci sono arrivati...) e Speranza vabbè le solite cose


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non è per quello, è per mandare il messaggio che non bisogna staccare mentalmente e pensare sempre al covid
> stavano con i rispettivi codazzi e non sapevano di essere ripresi da lontano, poi subito in posa con mascherina
> 
> Fauci ha fatto i complimenti per il numero dei vaccinati (se sapesse come ci sono arrivati...) e Speranza vabbè le solite cose


Ma io non ho capito questo eccesso di prudenza a cosa sia dovuto. A pensare male si fa peccato ma mi viene in mente qualche interesse personale sulle mascherine altrimenti non si spiegano certi provvedimenti ad oggi.


----------



## Andris (3 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma io non ho capito questo eccesso di prudenza a cosa sia dovuto. A pensare male si fa peccato ma mi viene in mente qualche interesse personale sulle mascherine altrimenti non si spiegano certi provvedimenti ad oggi.


peraltro non staccare mentalmente non sta portando a fare le vaccinazioni previste, né in Italia né negli Stati Uniti per terza e quarta dose


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> peraltro non staccare mentalmente non sta portando a fare le vaccinazioni previste, né in Italia né negli Stati Uniti per terza e quarta dose


Se parliamo di ciclo di vaccinazione completo (2 dosi senza altri richiami) qui nel Massachusetts siamo all'80% della popolazione.

Molti però ora dopo aver avuto il covid tra dicembre e gennaio hanno deciso di non fare altri richiami.

Io ho avuto il covid due volte, la prima volte a fine 2020, sono stato malissimo ed ho avuto anche qualche strascico purtroppo. 
Mi sono vaccinato (una dose sola perché avevo avuto il covid) ed ho avuto nuovamente il COVID ai primi di gennaio 2022, questa volta senza grossi problemi, febbre un giorno e poi sparito tutto.
Non ho fatto alcun richiamo fino ad ora perché avrei dovuto farlo a gennaio ma avendo avuto il COVID il medico mi ha detto che potevo scegliere di non fare richiami almeno per altri sei mesi.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> peraltro non staccare mentalmente non sta portando a fare le vaccinazioni previste, né in Italia né negli Stati Uniti per terza e quarta dose


Gli Stati Uniti a terza dose stanno messi malissimo, solo il 30%. Immaginate se c'era Trump presidente...

Oggi mia mamma è uscita e al chiuso tutti mascherati, come previsto e lei orgogliosamente l'unica a non portarla. Dopotutto, se nelle altre regioni continuano a mascherarsi, figuriamoci in Campania dove si è diffusa grazie a De Luca la fake news del mantenimento dell'obbligo al chiuso.


----------



## Sam (3 Maggio 2022)

Sono di nuovo in un centro commerciale. La maggior parte delle persone la porta ancora, ma si iniziano a vedere diverse persone senza.


----------

